# Diagnosing IBD/early morning vomiting issue



## BBaggins (May 21, 2021)

Hello,

My 9yr-old cat Bilbo starting having intermittent vomiting of bile in the early morning a few months back. I tried giving him more frequent feedings - a small meal at midnight and another at 5am - and that seemed to significantly reduce the vomiting and he seemed more or less ok. Two weeks ago I took him to the vet to try to get to the root of what was causing the vomiting, and because he had increasingly shown less interest in his food and looked like he lost a bit of weight. They confirmed he had lost about 2 lbs over the past 10 months (but was not underweight), and his full blood and urine screening tests looked normal. The vet suggested he likely had IBD, with options of surgical biopsies, ultrasound, steroids, and diet changes to try to figure out what is the cause. They gave me some Cerenia dog tablets to see if that helped with anti-nausea, but after his first dose he seemed incredibly restless and unable to sleep so I stopped giving those. I've ordered some Hilary's blend supplements and cookbook to try a homemade rabbit diet which should arrive today, but over the past week he seems worse than before I took him to the vet - he has been eating cat food _only_ if it has plain chicken or duck meat mixed in, and has been lethargic and lying sprawled out on his side on the floor, which is not a usual sleeping spot/position for him. 

Looking for advice on how effective the ultrasound is on confirming IBD, or if there are other things that should be explored too (i.e. _Helicobacter_ spp. gut infection, ulcers). I understand IBD can present in different ways, but his vomiting was pretty much only in the early morning between 4-6am and always bile...eating his food during the daytime never seemed to make his stomach upset/cause vomiting. Concerned his recent pickiness in food will make the novel protein diet impossible if he won't eat it, so not sure if should try steroids next or do an ultrasound to try to confirm IBD next. 

Greatly appreciate any advice!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

My opinion is no one but a vet can advise you properly on this. If it were my cat I'd be taking him back to the vet again.
Or, if you are concerned that your vet is not thorough enough, get a second opinion.
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## BBaggins (May 21, 2021)

Thanks Mosi. This is actually the second opinion...the first vet I took him to said IBD and wanted to start him immediately on a high dose of steroids, but after some research this seemed like an aggressive treatment without figuring out the underlying issue. So took him for a second opinion - agreed it could be IBD but has been reluctant to tell me what treatment she thinks is best. I think ideally she wants me to do the surgical biopsies, but agreed to try diet first. Just looking for insight from others who may have seen these symptoms in their cat and what did/didn’t work.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I support your hesitation to use steroids. My opinion is stay away from those no matter what, unless it is a matter of life or death. Steroids do more harm than good.

I hope you get some replies from people who have had a cat in a similar situation, and that you can resolve it.


----------

